# Decision Time, Ford Or Nissan?



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

*Down to deciding between the Titan or the F150, what would be your choice?*​
2005 Nissan LE Crew Cab with big tow1955.88%2005 Ford F150 Lariat 4x4 5.4L 3.73 gears with tow package1544.12%


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I am down to the wire here, having trouble deciding, they are both approximately at the same price right now, the F150 is a more expensive vehicle(it also comes with a 10 year/150,000 dealer warranty, 2 sets tires free). There are lots of rebates with the Ford, the Nissan has a $2250 rebate. The Titan feels a little cheaper than the F150, but boy does it have the power! 95% of the time I will be "running around town" in this vehicle, then maybe once a month on a trip pulling the 25RSS. Which way would you go?!!!


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

For what it's worth... I have an '04 F150 4x4 with the tow package and a 25RSS. The TV pulls the TT well enough, although hills will make you wonder. Granted, we live at 6000 feet elevation and apparently (as I've been told, I'm a far cry from a mechanic/engineer) the thinner air affects performance. The only time you'll notice anything is pulling up big hills. Otherwise, the F150 is fine. If, like me, you live at high elevations and always go camping in even higher elevations with no flat ground anywhere between point A and B, you might want to look at a 250 or 350. Otherwise, I'd bet you'll be fine. Overall, I love my TV and am very happy with it. I just have to learn to be patient when I'm pointed uphill.

No personal experience with the Tundras, but from what I hear, those that own them are happy.

dak


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

If you can wait - check out the new GM 07 line-up.

7 different motors
Displacement on demand
All new design
17" - 22" rims
rear backup cameras
heated windshield wiper fuild
the list goes on

The fever bug is hitting again









Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Surprised you have not looked at the Chevy Silverado -- higher towing capabilities then both the Nissan and the Ford and they got some great rebates now...

I was always a Ford F150 man until I drove my first Chevy Silverado --

For running around town i get right at 20 mpg ... while towing about 11...


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

My $.02 is to go with the Ford. JMHO!!! You could check out the Chevy!!!!!!! Nice trucks!

Good Luck,

Tim action


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

In 04 I drove every 1/2 ton out there. With 20K on the truck now and 10K of that towing the 28RSDS I have no complaints. I have not towed a place that I could not maintain the speed limit. I do not know if Ford or GM made any changes in 05 but to me the 04s could not compete. Very happy with my truck.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm with Jared (Big surprise there, eh?).









I have not put my Titan through the paces he has yet, but have had it up and over some pretty good size mountains (as big as you will encounter, short of the Rockies), and it performs great!

Build quality seem to be very high.

Either way, you will end up with a sweet ride.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Had to make the same decision last August - F150 or Titan. The Ford was more expensive and came with more standard and optional features, but was far cheaper when all the rebates and incentives were factored in. Test drove both around town and agree with Dak that the Titan had lots of power, but didn't seem to be as well made as the F150. We went with the F150. Its a great truck for everyday around town. Like Dak, we tow at high altitudes between 6000 and 11000 feet - steep grades really bring the truck to its knees. If you tow at high altitudes, get a bigger engine than either the F150 or the Titan. People who tow at lower elevations seem to do just fine with either the Ford or Nissan.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> Surprised you have not looked at the Chevy Silverado -- higher towing capabilities then both the Nissan and the Ford and they got some great rebates now...
> [snapback]55616[/snapback]​


Ghosty...Where ever did you hear that???? 
I know of NO half ton pickup that will match NISSAN's 9,400 lb max capacity.

Truck makers are all trying to out-do each other. Get one with the best tow package. (tall gears, lots of HP, mirrors, receiver, etc) My advice would be to drive them all, and decide then.

I vote NISSAN, but if you run around town more often...you may want to side with comfort and MPG rather than tow capacity anyway.

All the new trucks are great...tough decision.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Jollyman,

From the 2006 Chevrolet Silverado brochure:

1500 Extended cab with Vortec Max package Max trailer weight:
6.5' bed with 4.10 ratio rear and 2wd....10,400 lbs 
6.5' bed with 4.10 ratio rear and 4wd....10,100 lbs
1500 Crew cab with Vortec Max package Max trailer weight:
5.8' bed with 3.73 and 2wd....................10,100 lbs
5.8' bed with 4.10 and 4wd....................9,900 lbs

Max gross combined weight rating for all of the above...........15,500 lbs.

Engine is a 6000 Vortec with 345 hp and 380 ft/lb torque.

This is a new package for this year.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like they got us on that one Jolly!









You cover the front door! I'll bring the horses around back!!!

YeeHaw,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 1500 Extended cab with Vortec Max package Max trailer weight:
> 6.5' bed with 4.10 ratio rear and 2wd....10,400 lbs
> 6.5' bed with 4.10 ratio rear and 4wd....10,100 lbs
> 1500 Crew cab with Vortec Max package Max trailer weight:
> ...


Man, what are the 2500s and 3500s max gonna be?

Mark


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

On the way to test the F150 right now, will let you all know how it goes! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Mark,

Sitting here looking at the 2006 Chevrolet brochure and on the 2500/3500 I don't see alot of changes. It looks like the max trailering for a Silverado with the Duramax would be a Reg cab 4x4 at 16,700 for fifth wheel trailering. The gas engines would max out at around 10,300 for the 6.0 liter and 16,100 for the 8.1 liter.

Just remember that we have an all new truck coming out for the 2007 model year. I think you will see the big jump in ratings then.

Also, we can no longer order the 310 horse power Duramax, all the trucks being ordered now are getting the new 360 horse power verison.

Gary


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> Looks like they got us on that one Jolly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug that was too funny. You had me LOL...

By the way, ever since I saw it I wanted to tell you that the picture in your sig is awesome.

Doug


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

I bought a Titan with the big tow this spring to pull our 28 rsds. So far the truck has been what I was looking for POWER. Knock on wood no trouble so far. Good luck.

P.S 
If you don't know about this site it's alot of help. http://www.titantalk.com/forums/

Pee Wee


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

That is a pretty sweet site Pee Wee, packed with info. I believe I am leaning toward the F150, I plan on doing the financing in the morning. I totally agree the Titan blows the Ford away in the power category, but overall quality the Ford wins in my opinion. All I can say is time will tell now, I appreciate all the help in deciding, you haven't a clue how many times I came in here checking the forums!

Thanks all! By the way, we are taking the 25RSS out for the first time tomorrow, so wish us luck!

On a side note, where is the best place to purchase an electric brake controller, what brand is decent for the price, and how hard is it to find the wiring on the F150 to "plug" it in???


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Get a Prodigy, made by Tekonsha. I think rvwholesalers.com sells them for around $99. Probably the finest electric brake controller on the market, and a steal at that price. You should be able to get a cable that will plug right into your truck.

Good luck with the new truck.
Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No fair! We were talkin' 2005's here!

I told you they were all tryin' to out-do each other!









I guess I'm behind the times...


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Tim, I will check it out. Jolly, it is not a done deal yet until the truck is in the driveway! I have never been this torn between 2 vehicles, but I honestly cannot make up my mind. I am trying to remember that I am driving it around town 90% of the time, and the F150 is definitely more comfortable to me...

but oh the power of that Titan is very enticing!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Barry,

I faced the exact same dilema when we bought our truck last year. The vast majority of miles driven are without the trailer, and in that regard, I would have prefered the F-150.

It's just the extreme demands put on the vehicle during that 10% of the time towing that ended up being the overriding factor. In my mind at least.

Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ford F-150 Online-clicky

F-150 Forums


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Nissan may have a decent truck, but the only thing I don't get is the name "big tow". Reminds me of Crockodile Dundee when the other fella pulled out a knife and Dundee says "Knife? You call that a knife??"

"Big tow? You call that a big tow??" Get a PSD and then you have a big tow.







Up to 19,200 lbs of tow.

Bill


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Connector for brake controller should be tucked up behind the parking brake. Make sure you order the Ford cable from rvwholesalers.com also.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

I wound up selecting the Titan over the three domestics. Bottom line was I wanted strong towing, lots of room for the kids in the back, and versatile functionality. In the 1/2 ton category, the Titan was the clear winner. It tows and while it may not be as refined around town as the F150, it was extremely roomy and comfortable. I'd also rate the second row comfort in the Titan above the F150, which given that I have three kids matters.

I also bought it with the factory bed-liner and utility track system. Now that I have it, I can't imagine ever buying a pick-up without a utility track system.

Below is a link to the Edmunds comparison of 1/2 ton pick-ups. While I wasn't surprised that the Titan came out as the clear winner, I was surprised that the Dodge beat out the F150 for the second spot. The Dodge just doesn't offer true real crew cab with that small second seat.

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drive...rticleId=101958

Signed - Stacey's husband


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Stacey said:


> I also bought it with the factory bed-liner and utility track system. Now that I have it, I can't imagine ever buying a pick-up without a utility track system.
> [snapback]55923[/snapback]​


The Utili-trac is my favorite innovation on the TITAN. I am certain ALL TRUCK MANUFACTURERS will come out with some version of this system in the future. It's so functional. NISSAN figured out that not all truck owners are farmers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Stacey on the grtting the Titan.

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

With that bed organizer thingy???? Can you lay a full sheet of plywood or drywall in it?

I am not a farmer or a construction worker, but we do a lot of home imporovement stuff. To me, a full size truck would be usless with out being able to lay flat plywood or drywall.

Just my $.02

Tim action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Devildog,

We have not heard from you in awhile. My guess is you are too busy driving around in a shiney new rig with a Big Silly Grin on your face!









So, are you going to let us know which way you went? Or keep us in suspence?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

With the Utili-Trac system, not only can we lay a full sheet of plywood or drywall in the back of the Titan, we can lay a whole bunch of full sheets of plywood or drywall in the back!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Well,

I have to say the winner is....

the Ford F150! Sorry Doug and Jolly, I really do love the Titan, it was a very hard choice to make, but after taking it out this weekend with the new 25RSS as well, I am glad I got it. I actually almost just flipped a coin to try to decide between the 2 trucks, it was that hard of a decision, especially with the power the Titan has.

The overall deciding factor was all the rebates I received on the F150, and the dealership I am going through also gave me a 10 year/150,000 mile warranty AFTER the factory warranty, and 2 SETS of free tires (up to $250 a tire) over the life of the truck as long as I own it. Only catch is I have to get it serviced at their dealership, which I can handle, since it is only 3 miles away.

I will post a separate message about the first trip out in the TV and TT, as it was almost a nightmare! Story to be continued...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The F150 sure came with agreat set of Perks.







Have fun camping.
Jan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Barry!









Sounds like you made a well thought out decision!

And great tease! Now you really have my curiosity up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

OK, here is the quick scoop. I picked up the new F150 Friday afternoon after having to wait on the dealership to get everything done, and took it straight to the local truck accessory store to get my electric brakes installed. Then had them help set up my hitch to fit the new truck and new 25RSS Outback.

We did not get on the road until around 7:30 that night from Greenville, and as we were going thru Clemson, the car in front of me was doing a little bobbing and weaving, which my wife and I right off were thinking DUI. As we approched the upcoming light, I was about 4 car lengths behind the "DUI", the light changed to yellow, and the woman SLAMS on the brakes and comes to a screeching halt...

...and you know what happened, by the time I reacted, I had locked down the brakes on my new F150 and my new 25RSS, as well as the horn I might add, and I had to head for the right shoulder to avoid hitting her. Well she decides to floor it and runs the red light, while here I am heading straight on for the light pole, to which to this day, I do not know how I missed it. Long story short, it pulled right back onto the highway without a scratch, and after a little white knuckle experience and a few non-religious words flying, everything turned out fine! 
It is scary how quickly something can happen out there, I was probably only doing 45MPH, but the time you have to react with that much weight behind you is very minimal. All I can say is, everyone be careful out there, I know most of us are cautious drivers, its the others you have to worry about!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Barry,

*You Have Got To Be Kidding!!!*









Now that is what I call an initiation of fire! Glad everybody and everything came through OK.

WOW!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow! And double WOW!!









That's one of the best anecdotes I've heard on this board. Way to go and way to be lucky, I guess. You sure can't assume that the other person knows what they're doing, can you?

Glad things were only exciting and nothing worse. Be careful out there.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to you made it through without a scratch.
Some people think you can stop these things on a dime.
They just don't think









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Devildog,

Man, what a scary story! Glad it ended all right for you and yours.

Stay safe.

Mark


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, thanks all! I almost had to join the crashed outback forums! It could have been a whole different story up there, so everyone be safe out there.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you came thru alright.

Sounds like you got a really nice deal, enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Barry, 
Glad you avoided disaster. Sounds like good reflexes. So tell us, what brake controller did you get, and how do you feel everything worked when pushed to the limit? Did you feel like you had the controller adjusted right? Seems like it took a little "tinkering" to get mine to perfect. Love that Prodigy.
Its a nice drive on Hwy. 123 from Greenville to Clemson, (once you get thru Easley) too bad you had to run across a "crazy".
Safe travels,
Fred


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

yikes









welcome to the thank god for the prodigy club








glad to hear you came out of that ok.

darrel


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

...I was going to make a joke about you needing that FORD WARRANTY...but I'll abstain! 

I'm glad you didn't wreck your new truck. (and OUTBACK)


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and WOW! I'm glad your first towing experience with a little too much pizzazz turned out well. I can't speak to the Nissan nor to towing an OutBack with an F-150 but I loved my F-150 and it towed my boat just fine! Glad you're okay after your near disastrous first trip!


----------

